# Front end loader



## Gateman (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi I thinking of buy a f20d and will need to fit a fel can any one tell me where or how to plumb in the hydraulics in without affecting the power steering tia...


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Not sure about your F20D, but do know that some of the F series have a dedicated pump for the power steering so adding a loader would have no effect on your power steering. Here is a picture of an FX24D showing the power steering pump in front and the main hydraulic pump in rear. Is the F20D like that?


----------



## Gateman (Feb 9, 2020)

winston said:


> Not sure about your F20D, but do know that some of the F series have a dedicated pump for the power steering so adding a loader would have no effect on your power steering. Here is a picture of an FX24D showing the power steering pump in front and the main hydraulic pump in rear. Is the F20D like that?


Thanks ithink the front pump is for power shift as I don't think(not100%) the f20d has the double pump..


----------



## Gateman (Feb 9, 2020)

Gateman said:


> Thanks ithink the front pump is for power shift as I don't think(not100%) the f20d has the double pump..


Fx=power shift
F=manual shift


----------



## Gateman (Feb 9, 2020)

Gateman said:


> Fx=power shift
> F=manual shift


I stand corrected I've seen a f20d with a double pump!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The power shift pump is in the transmission.


----------

